# Lyme Regis Amid Giants and Idols and Aroma



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lyme Regis has appeared on various threads posted under the coffee lounge and in beans.

We were there at the weekend and took in a couple of visits to the wonderfully named Amid Giants and Idols on Silver Street, now under the new ownership of Elaine and Steve and I imagine they are just as friendly, passionate and knowledgable as by all accounts Xanne was. They do some of their own roasting (at the moment through the Coffee Factory) and have beans from Crankhouse On the first visit, I had I had an espresso of their own, which was a lovely shot, all chocolate and nuts, and then by contrast an Ethiopian Wote (I think from Crankhouse) brewed in a Coffeegator, which Steve is very enthusiastic about as a brewing method. That was clean and refreshing and perhaps as close to lemon tea that a coffee could get. On Monday, before we left, we went back and I had another Coffeegator brew, (accompanied by an infrared temperature gauge so that I could wait for the optimal temperature) of La Virgen, a Colombian - all caramel and apple cinnamon. Mighty fine. And great cakes.

And I have no idea why all my pictures are rating - they are portrait in my photo library).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Aroma coffee on Bridge Street has received good reviews on the Forum and we slipped in there for a quick espresso of Coffee Factory's Black Bear espresso blend of unspecified Central and South American bourbon. It was definitely a darker roast than I would normally drink but I enjoyed it - a dense, sweet mouthful of nutty chocolate. My wife enjoyed her flat white and I found it massively reassuring - there had been no attempt by the friendly young woman barista at latte art so for the first time ever I could be proud of my usual efforts.

(And more randomly rotating pictures.)


----------

